# New Cooker!



## phopkins (Feb 4, 2009)

Found this in Texas and just so happened to have a friend of mine quail hunting out there who could tow it back to Ga for me (yes I owe him big time!).  Will have it loaded up this weekend and will get some qview going.


----------



## txbbqman (Feb 4, 2009)

[font=&quot]
	

		
			
		

		
	








Sweet Rig......Can't wait to see some q-view from that bad boy
[/font]


----------



## dysartsmoker (Feb 4, 2009)

WOW what a unit


----------



## chef_boy812 (Feb 4, 2009)

that is beautiful.
It looks like that is Brand NEW. awesome. That is a money making aparatus!


----------



## smokin' dick (Feb 4, 2009)

Very Nice!!!


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 4, 2009)

WOW thats nice I look forward to more pics of that producing the TBS CONGRATS


----------



## slanted88 (Feb 4, 2009)

Wooooo! That is awesome!


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 4, 2009)

Sweeeet! Nice set up ya got there!


----------



## smokeguy (Feb 4, 2009)

Very nice!  Looks like it's got everything you could want there.


----------



## rickandtaz (Feb 4, 2009)

Wow! Now that is one nice rig! Even a bottle opener!


----------



## curious aardvark (Feb 4, 2009)

you FOUND IT ? 
lmao - good job you didn't have to pay for it - that looks expeeensive. 
And oh so shiny :-) 
If I had anywhere to put something like that I'd be jealous, as it is I'm just envious ;-)  

And looking forward to seeing pics of it in action. 

So just out of curiosity what did you tell the missus it cost ;-)


----------



## vlap (Feb 4, 2009)

Wow!!! Very nice!!!!!


----------



## swine-n-shine (Feb 6, 2009)

Looks like a mighty fine pit you got there.  Wouldn't mind seeing some more detailed pics of the reverse flow design inside?  Can't wait to see it in action.


----------



## dforbes (Feb 6, 2009)

nice pit, should cook some mean grub. great find


----------



## bassman (Feb 6, 2009)

Nice unit!  Load that thing up with ribs but call me a couple of day in advance.  I'm quite a long ways from there
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .


----------



## rtom (Feb 6, 2009)

Thats one fine looking piece of equipment you got there. NICE!


----------



## juanito (Feb 6, 2009)

Nice, I like the accents of the hatchets for the door handles and stops.  Also that two burner setup is somthing I have been wanting to add to my own smoker, like how it is done.


----------



## pignit (Feb 6, 2009)

*Thats a cookin machine man!*
*Shweeeeeet!*


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Feb 6, 2009)

Man that is a sweet looking rig!!


----------



## phopkins (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments!  Gonna fire her up tonight and get busy with it over the weekend.  Got some Briskets, Butts, Spares, Baby Backs, Chickens,Turkey and Beef Ribs!  I keep telling my wife that I better not find any road kill I may just put it on too.  Will have lots of pics coming.  There is a BBQ Guru DigiQ hooked up which is something new to me.  Any thing special to do or watch for when using this?


Swine-N-Shine
I will get some inside pics of the reverse flow.  There are 2 plates in the tank that are removable for cleaning.  When you get ready to cook you just have to make sure they are all the over next to the firebox.  

Hoppy


----------



## ken mckee (Feb 6, 2009)

Nice set up there, they even included wood? You'll have a huge time with that one. Just got rid of one similar. 
Good Luck


----------



## bishop916 (Feb 6, 2009)

Wow!

That is one bad rig right tharr


----------



## darrin (Feb 6, 2009)

Damn that thing is a beast! Waiting on some Qview!


----------



## jake (Feb 7, 2009)

Great Smoker, you must be very proud!  How does it tow?  I  am in the process of building (actually still planning, finally have all the parts) a smoker on a trailer.  I want to offset the smoker to one side of the trailer but wondered how it would tow.  I was going to add a couple of deep fryers up in the front of the trailer and wood for cooking on the side opposite of the smoker, but now the possibilites are endless.  I'm real happy for you!


----------



## joeflyde (Feb 7, 2009)

WOW!!!  Impressive rig.


----------



## ga84gw (Feb 8, 2009)

What time should I drop by for lunch?  You can't be more than a ten minute drive away.


----------



## carpetride (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice looking rig!


----------



## phopkins (Feb 10, 2009)

Jake,
The trailer is a 6x11 with a 3500lb axle.  She tows like a dream other than being a little bit tongue heavy!  You are right the possibilities are endless!  I am about to mount 2 15gal water tanks below the gas grill so I can have fresh water to rinse things as needed.

Swine-N-Shine 
Sorry I haven't gotten any pics yet but the design is 2 plates that are NOT welded in so they can be removed for cleaning plus you can clean the bottom of the tank if need be.  They slide together to have a continuous plate across the bottom except at the far end where there is about an 6-8 in gap.  

rickandtaz
Good eye!  Actually 2 bottle openers, 1 on each end!

GA84GW
Where in Sboro are you?  Didn't see your post until late Sat night otherwise would have loved for you to swing by for the maiden voyage.


----------

